# Functionality of 05 hood scoops



## 05NYYbluegoat (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone know if the hood scoops on the 05s are functional? Ive looked at mine, they are open, but theres is a lot of rubber in the way, has anyone figured out a way to get the air from the scoop into the intake? or even think its a good idea?


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

I seem to remember reading about a vendor in the process of making a CAI kit that includes functional scoops. Can't remember if I read it here or on LS2GTO.com.

Gary


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Here's a functional 05 hood you just have to buy it.

http://www.carbonbydesign.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GTORAMAIR


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Due to the placement of the engine, it would require a scoop much lower on the hood to be functional in the way you want. Simply becasue of the location of the intake. 

The stock intakes only function would be to pass cooler air onto the engine. But everyone should bear in mind that Ram Air has still technically been proven to add power to the engine. There are many arguements about whether the pressure of the air is actually increased into the car. Especially at low speeds. Some say that a technical RAM AIR system has to be moving at speeds in the hundreds.


----------



## 05NYYbluegoat (Jan 16, 2006)

how is this different from the one that came on my car from the dealer?


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> Here's a functional 05 hood you just have to buy it.
> 
> http://www.carbonbydesign.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GTORAMAIR


The red and black one is frikkin sweeet!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I am working on a design using fiberglass/plastic that would route the air from the scoops over to the airbox. Once I finish it, it'll be "open source", so to speak, meaning I'll give it to others to use/improve as long as they give their improvements to the GTO community. 
One thing you can do until someone does come up with a way to get air to the airbox is to pull the rubber strips out, that is what I did the first day I got the car. It would allow a bit of cool air into the engine bay. I didn't see any performance increase from it. My intake temps (according to the Predator's logs) stay only 5-10 degrees above the ambient outside air's temperature.
Realistically, it shouldn't be too difficult to make the air go from the ports to the airbox...just a bit of clever fabrication.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

What do you guys think of this system second one down named air box. It says it'a functional RAM Air.

http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/RBengine_performance.htm

If you look at the interior products they now have OEM color matching Boost and Fuel pressure gauges. I am having the yellow ones installed for my blower.

http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/RBinterior.htm


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> What do you guys think of this system second one down named air box. It says it'a functional RAM Air.
> 
> http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/RBengine_performance.htm
> 
> ...


Has anyone tried this? What do you guys think?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

It's the general concensus here that the air vents are too far up on the hood to be effective. 
However, I would like to see someone try this and monitor their intake temps. I'm still on the fence in the whole effective/ineffective stock hood vents. Does anyone know the price of this setup? It doesn't seem to show it there.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

05NYYbluegoat said:


> Does anyone know if the hood scoops on the 05s are functional? Ive looked at mine, they are open, but theres is a lot of rubber in the way, has anyone figured out a way to get the air from the scoop into the intake? or even think its a good idea?


The 05 hood scoops are absolutely functional. Their function is to excite all the Fbody mourners who think the GTO is too plain without tack-ons.


----------



## 05NYYbluegoat (Jan 16, 2006)

I saw a bunch of post about that set up on ls2forum, no one had tried it, but there was some discussion that having the MAF that close to the throttle body would cause some problems. after looking under my hood a bit im pretty sure that the placement of the scoops would support this mod, but still wonder if it would work. looks easy to build from scratch though, may give it a try this weekend.


----------



## 05NYYbluegoat (Jan 16, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> The 05 hood scoops are absolutely functional. Their function is to excite all the Fbody mourners who think the GTO is too plain without tack-ons.


funny and true..well said, that plus the ls2 with 400hp is what got me to pull the trigger on getting onw


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Arrowhead's website says it's coming soon that's why there is no price yet. I do know they run it on one of there test mule cars so it must not be causing a problem with the MAF. It must require a tune though because I first had a New Era intake and had to change it because the MAF was to close and setting off the Service engine light. New Era came out with an extension for people with the original intake due to the problem with the MAF being to close. Changed to LPE CAI and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> The 05 hood scoops are absolutely functional. Their function is to excite all the Fbody mourners who think the GTO is too plain without tack-ons.



Hey! That hood is every bit as effective and functional as that carefully crafted, wind tunnel tested, beautiful spoiler GMNA has seen fit to bless us with!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Hey! That hood is every bit as effective and functional as that carefully crafted, wind tunnel tested, beautiful spoiler GMNA has seen fit to bless us with!


:lol: :agree


----------



## mid-knight_goat (Feb 20, 2006)

Arrowhead performance makes a ram-air box with all you need it replaces
the radiator cover with that box and filters.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

mid-knight_goat said:


> Arrowhead performance makes a ram-air box with all you need it replaces
> the radiator cover with that box and filters.


It is coming soon. That is why there is no price yet.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I think it would be very easy to make something very similar to that. The most difficult part will be to find the little filters.
Of course then you have to deal with the vent holes being too far up on the hood to actually get any airflow in there...which very well MAY be a problem according to many on this site.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes. If it lowers the air temperature around the motor, particularly the intake, even if its only slightly, its functional.


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

sweet i can use my SRTForums.com and SRTOC membership to get the carbon by desing stuff with a discount


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

powerman_dsr said:


> sweet i can use my SRTForums.com and SRTOC membership to get the carbon by desing stuff with a discount


:agree


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Bring fatbitch back!!!
Somehow, "SRT" doesn't sound nearly as cool as "GTO".


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> Bring fatbitch back!!!
> Somehow, "SRT" doesn't sound nearly as cool as "GTO".


:agree 

Funniest sounding performance company i've heard of though, is TRD. I just see "turd" everywhere it seems, on trucks, aftermarket stuff, races. Really makes a statement i wouldn't be proud of.


----------

